# OEM Version of Norton?`



## carrie640 (Jun 11, 2002)

My mother has an OEM version of Norton on her Dell, but apparently didn't get a stinkin' CD Rom to reinstall if we need to. Does that sound right???

The other thing is that it is up for renewal and I am trying to figure what what VERSION this thing is. It actually has the Norton Security in with it, as well and it gives me an OEM version number (string of numbers with dots in between them like an IP address would have). 

So...considering these things (that we don't even have a CD), I am wondering if I should get a retail version of this sucker or what? 

How do I know what VERSION this thing is? Obviously the numbers aren't doing anything for me when I am being asked for WORDS!


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Didnt the pc come with a recovery cd/s/install cd. Dell will usually give you
a bundle. If not a copy of norton may be on install/setup cd.


----------



## carrie640 (Jun 11, 2002)

You know, I didn't even think about it being on that. Can I use that CD if I JUST want to reinstall Norton and NOT reformat?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, if it is on the one of the cds. But the reinstall will still detect previous
install.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

My mother also has Norton on her Dell (really) and when it is up for renewal I will try to convince her to drop that resource hog.

I'll point her toward AVG. Hard to beat free and excellent :smile: 

Regards,
JF


----------

